

Java Version Market Share: January 2012 - MarinaSprava
http://blog.jelastic.com/2012/02/06/java-version-market-share-january-2012/

======
michaelcampbell
I wonder what java 5 adds to that. I only wonder that because my company
writes financial software, so we're tied to IBM and banks, neither of which is
very cutting edge, so a lot of our stuff is still on Java 5. (And in a couple
banks' cases; 1.4 even. Yeah. Soul=crushed.)

